# My Panic attacks cure



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

I used to get bad anxiety attacks and how i cured them was i stoped taking ALL non prescription and Prescription drugs i started eating healthy (organic) i started taking all natural vitamins and B complexes i haven't used the microwave for a year now..I have read about how microwaves trigger anxiety..and that was my cure for panic attacks... i would suggest that you all go and see a natural health care Practitioner...you will be amazed on how much they can help you and how much they care for you... My panic attacks are cured but they have left me with GAD....if anyone out there has GAD and has cured it from using a natural remedy or anything please reply to me..


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Right on 

I deal with sensations of dr/dp time to time, but I know along with past stress and trauma it's ultimately due to diet, hormones,and toxins. I've gotten much better after eating all organic...never take pharmaceuticals. I agree with you completely that 100% natural is the way to go for anyone suffering from this. It's amazing how much clarity comes with research...

I think this is like a replica of another message of yours that I made a response to, haha.


----------



## coco33 (Feb 18, 2005)

I have GAD and as far as i know there is no cure, just relief from antidepressants and help from CBT therapy.


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

My therapist suggested GABA, which can be found in most health food store. I have only taken it for one day, so I haven't seen any results yet. I am still anxious and feeling Dp'ed. I have read that it is used to treat GAD. I am going to give it a try. I want to wean myself off the xanax which doesn't seem to be easy to do.


----------



## mickelvine (Mar 26, 2008)

Using distraction techniques I was overcoming GAD within the first week. There are a variety of distraction techniques you can use when overcoming anxiety disorder.
http://www.mydepressionmedication.com/t ... epressants


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

...


----------

